# Advice on Tree Removal



## toicy4ya (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have a large magnolia tree in my front yard that I would like removed. The tree is beautiful but is a challenge to maintain. Aside from being close to the front of our home (about 8 feet), the branches constantly brush against our roof. In addition, it drops tons of leaves all year around which need to be picked up by hand because the tree is surrounded by pine bark nugget mulch so it can't be raked. Lastly, the tree overshadows a large part of my flower bed which often kills plants that are planted. Per my HOA, i was advised that I would need a permit to remove the tree. I guess my question is, if I submit a request to Hillsborough county to remove the magnolia tree, would it be approved based on the grounds listed above? This is all new to me so any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

A permit from your city/county to remove a tree huh? That's a new one.

I would say with the tree being that close to the home, the root system could easily (or already has) damaged your foundation. Also, limbs growing into or above your roof pose additional threats (falling, squirrels etc.). They probably won't care about your leaf cleanup but perhaps worth mentioning.


----------



## toicy4ya (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for your feedback, I greatly appreciate you taking the time in responding. When we initially submitted our request to the HOA we were informed by the admin that a permit was not required. However, once it was reviewed by the committee it was denied for the following reason, _"Removal of a healthy tree requires a permit from Hillsborough County and will require immediate replacement of an approved tree type to meet landscape requirements". _

The tree is actually 7 feet 8 inches away from our home and has a 7.16 DBH (tree has a 22.5 inch circumference measured at 4.5 ft height). I reached out to the county and received the form but wanted to do some research in order to determine whether I have a real shot at getting it approved before paying $80 to process the request. This is all new to me. I thought about stating that it is a "damage to the house/property" but was concerned when they inspect the tree that it would be denied with a recommendation to simply cut back the branches so it does not hit my roof and front of my home. Is there anything else I could add to strengthen my case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

You're welcome. It sounds to me like it's possibly more of an HOA requirement than a city requirement?

Either way, anytime large trees (or even overgrown bushes) are within close proximity to my home's foundation - they get removed.

Tree roots can cause structural damage and water issues for homes. Also, like I said, branches growing over top your roof line creates an obvious danger which could be played up. They could tell you to just keep it trimmed..not sure how it would potentially look aesthetically.

Edit: you could also speak to the aesthetics of the home with that tree gone and replaced with something new. Visibility of home, color, better sunlight for grass growth, less maintenance, more proportional/balanced for overall curb appeal.

I'd personally risk the 80 bucks if for nothing else, not having to pickup those leaves!


----------



## toicy4ya (Jun 26, 2019)

Lol, thanks Tmank87. I appreciate your feedback and knowledge on this matter. I think I will move forward with putting in the request with the county.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Of course, let us know how it plays out! Good luck.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

"Removal of a healthy tree requires a permit..."

So, make it a not healthy tree. Quick Google search says Tordon should take care of it!


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

Here in Atlanta they are notorious about requiring permits for tree removal (and some tough rules that go along with it).

Just did a quick google search on the tree removal guidelines. One thing that popped in my head is that the form says "consulting with a certified arborist". A lot of tree removal companies have certified arborists... and they know what is good for business... Maybe see if one of them will come out (most of the time it's free) and take a look and write you a letter.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

toicy4ya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a large magnolia tree in my front yard that I would like removed. The tree is beautiful but is a challenge to maintain. Aside from being close to the front of our home (about 8 feet), the branches constantly brush against our roof. In addition, it drops tons of leaves all year around which need to be picked up by hand because the tree is surrounded by pine bark nugget mulch so it can't be raked. Lastly, the tree overshadows a large part of my flower bed which often kills plants that are planted. Per my HOA, i was advised that I would need a permit to remove the tree. I guess my question is, if I submit a request to Hillsborough county to remove the magnolia tree, would it be approved based on the grounds listed above? This is all new to me so any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your situation is very similar to mine except I am not involved with my HOA or County for approval to remove my tree. I can't speak to your justification for removal grounds. What I can offer is how I have learned to manage the issues you are dealing with. The leaves can be a problem with pine bark mulch. The easiest way to remove the leaves is blowing them on the lawn and just bag or mulch them when you mow. You will need a fine ground mulch that stays in place when you use your blower. When the branches encroach on my deck and roof, a pole pruner and a few hours of pruning resolve that issue. As you can see in the photo, it is time to prune. Shade can be a problem as the tree matures, mine is roughly 35 feet tall and I have lost a few Azaleas that were planted under the canopy. I now just have shade tolerant plants in the shaded areas. And to add to the fun, a seedling from the tree is growing next to my foundation🙄 Good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------

